# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pjesa 07

## Xhenet.M.S.

Pergjigjuni ne pyetje dhe pyetni tjetrin. :Lulja3:

----------


## tetovarja87

p.sh mi motrushke...



po pse edhe nje teme e tille?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*sdi qka bera shpresoj se moderatoret do ta fshijne*

----------


## ryma

oj sueda a je mir

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*ooo mos shkruani ketu se gabim e kam qelen.!!!!!*

----------

